# Dirk can no longer be our primary player...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...because he just doesn't show up when it matters. We like to make excuses for him and all, but I think it's more clear than ever that his time as our franchise player has ran its course. 

I don't want to deal him, cause it won't be for equal value, and I have a feeling he'd be a deadly wingman...but that's probably the only option. If Kidd weren't here, I'd say we should try and package stuff to put someone in front of him, but Kidd took all of our depth. Therefore, if Dirk were to be moved, it would probably spell rebuilding. I'm not sure Cuban is ready to deal with that possibility yet, but hopefully if he does deal him it won't be once he's finished.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It seems like he is still a very good player, almost as good as he was during the 2006 run despite the ankle injury. But it also seems like you need someone you can just give the ball to and let him create for himself or others, Dirk is not that type of player. If you look at the superstars of this season they all have one thing in common, they attack and you can hardly stop them. I haven't really gotten that feeling about Dirk lately :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome to my planet. :whistling:

While our best opportunity to deal him has past (everyone agree?), I'll accept the fact that you may get something for him by changing the offensive philosophy, and making that "deadly wingman" Dre mentioned. 

(You'll have a nice 25ppg "option" rather than putting the weight of the franchise on him.)

It's going to be change from the top, if it changes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

croco said:


> It seems like he is still a very good player, almost as good as he was during the 2006 run despite the ankle injury. *But it also seems like you need someone you can just give the ball to and let him create for himself or others, Dirk is not that type of player.* If you look at the superstars of this season they all have one thing in common, they attack and you can hardly stop them. I haven't really gotten that feeling about Dirk lately :whoknows:


Exactly. Dirk rarely has unstopabble moments oncourt because his arsenal is relatively limited. He does have the ability to shoot over people, but still.

People talk about him being such a mismatch, but I don't know how true that is anymore. With all the athletic 4s and tweeners around, all you need is a 6'8-6'10 guy to be physical with him, and he seems to be pretty disturbed offsensively. 

People are following the blueprint the Heat set forth.

If we had ever actually found that aggressive, to the basket, foul or score guard for pressure moments I'd be fine with the team, but we never have, and now we might be too depleted to get him. 

I'd rather have AI than Kidd. You guys think Nuggets' management will be pissed off enough to look at Kidd for Iverson this summer?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

AI isnt consistent enough for me. I just dont see AI on the Mavs. I personally think Devin was the perfect fit.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> AI isnt consistent enough for me. I just dont see AI on the Mavs. *I personally think Devin was the perfect fit.*


Yea he's a perfect fit for a system that will never win a championship.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Yea he's a perfect fit for a system that will never win a championship.


i didnt say system did i? ive BEEN saying that avery needs to go and we need a new system. but then again where is logic when someone sees a chance at a snazzy comeback.. :whistling:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> *i didnt say system did i*? ive BEEN saying that avery needs to go and we need a new system. but then again where is logic when someone sees a chance at a snazzy comeback.. :whistling:


I didn't say u did, i just thought id throw in my opinion. Also, i agreed with you that Devin Harris is a perfect fit for the Mavs, but there's no chance the old Mavs could win the championship. That's what i meant, and the rest of ur post (comeback from what?)... ur better than that.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> ive BEEN saying that avery needs to go and we need a new system.


New system meaning less iso and more ball movement, Kidd is a better fit for that.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cuban will never get over the man-crush he's got for Dirk.

Frankly, I have been impressed with Dirk these days, coming back from high-ankle sprain after 9 days and leading the team to a playoff birth. The team would have been DONE if Dirk hadn't done what he did.

Of course, the dude is averaging 30/10/3 in the NOR series.

Dirk gets mad props in my book (at least in the past month).


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dirk gets mad props in my book (at least in the past month).


Same here.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Something is still missing, he has had a bigger impact on the game before. Don't get me wrong, he was obviously great, but this little extra something is still not there. :whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> For the series he now sits at 30.0ppg, 11.3rpg, 3.7apg, 1.7bpg, and he's shooting 52%.


That's quite impressive, isn't it ? This team is driving me nuts ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> That's quite impressive, isn't it ? This team is driving me nuts ...


But it's good entertainment - especially with the JHo drama now surrounding the team. It could even galvanize the team in their "us against the world" mantra and propel them to...

...wtf - am I high too? :azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> But it's good entertainment - especially with the JHo drama now surrounding the team. It could even galvanize the team in their "us against the world" mantra and propel them to...
> 
> ...wtf - am I high too? :azdaja:


Us against the world mentality with Dirk as our main guy sounds like the Dallas Cowboys having the conglomerate of the most easygoing characters in the NFL. :whistling:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

But they needed an edge; I don't understand why they can't get motivated, unless they've tuned the Great Motivator out. Who knows - maybe they hate Avery enough to fight him too?

Anything for a win! eace:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> New system meaning less iso and more ball movement, Kidd is a better fit for that.


if they use kidd right, he can be a good fit, but for some reason Kidd has been used as more of a scorer and less of a facilitator of the offense. I think its great that hes been shooting somewhat good lately, but id rather he get 20 assists a game than scoring 30 points (because thats a rarity for him).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kidd needs to take what the defense gives him, but he can't because he isn't a scoring threat anymore. Offensively he will get someone a better shot or shoot a three pointer, that's not enough to make the defense play honest.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

to be honest, you dallas fans are some of the most critical in the league in regards to your better players (dirk, j.ho)

not that it's a bad thing, expectation is warranted.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

southeasy said:


> to be honest, you dallas fans are some of the most critical in the league in regards to your better players (dirk, j.ho)
> 
> not that it's a bad thing, expectation is warranted.


Yeah, but we are (almost) never unfair.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

southeasy said:


> to be honest, you dallas fans are some of the most critical in the league in regards to your better players (dirk, j.ho)
> 
> not that it's a bad thing, expectation is warranted.


you should check out the Suns board. :lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> you should check out the Suns board. :lol:


Ed's got a point here lol.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Ed's got a point here lol.


OMG... the minute I mention the Suns, Dis shows up.

Ok... while I am at it

CANDYMAN.... CANDYMAN..... CAND....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If you mention the Grizzlies, Rawse will be here within five minutes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> If you mention the Grizzlies, Rawse will be here within five minutes.


Jizzlies..... Jizzlies..... Jizzlies!


----------

